# Help required - suggest organic additives to prevent sweating in melt and pour soap



## Sreeyesh Nair (Aug 21, 2019)

I make organic soaps at home by melt and pour method. However, I live in India and during monsoons it attracts moistute through the plastic wrap I used for wrapping. The wrap is about 18 microns and stretch to some extent. I need to eradicate the sweating problem, either by applying a coat of some Anti- humectant (which i am desperately trying to find) or some organic additives that will stop the sweating but still wont change the integrity of the soap.

By far I tried painting a thin layer of melted beeswax but it didn't turn out well... . If wax is to be applied then it has to be a very very thin layer like those used in the fruit factories. To atomize beeswax needs special equipment which is an extravagant investment for home business 

Any other method apart from the general steps of preserving the soap as those mentioned in soap blogs?

There must be something that can work... Pray tell.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2019)

Melt and Pour soap is highly susceptible to sweating.  There so nothing that will stop it except perhaps having a fan blow on it then once dry shrinkwrap tightly.


----------



## Sreeyesh Nair (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks shunt2011.  I am aware of it. However there is always a way.

I say this because somewhere I feel eradication of sweating is melt and pour soaps is possible.  The reason being glycerin being a humectant attracts moisture. If there is an organic component that is non-humectant  which can be applied on the soap, maybe it will stop sweating.  Trying to find an organic barrier between the soap and the atmosphere. 

I had done everything from cooling in front of the fan, using a very high quality shrink wrap film to cover it tightly around the soap yet after a few days there are beads of moisture on the soaps.

Feels like all the hard work and care was wasted after a few weeks time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good luck. I’ve never had a sweating problem once wrapped even in extremely hot humid situations once tightly wrapped so of not help. Sorry.


----------



## Kamahido (Aug 22, 2019)

The only way I found to ward away melt and pour sweat was to use a shrink wrapper.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 22, 2019)

Me too - shrink wrap ASAP.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 23, 2019)

My daughter always cured her m&p soaps for a couple of weeks on a bakers rack with a fan, then would wrap them well with saran.

I am not sure if they are available in your country, but there are low sweat m&p bases


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 25, 2019)

I recommend SFIC's low-sweat soap base. The white is even less inclined to sweat than the clear.
The company's located in California, near San Francisco. Here's their website:  http://www.sficcorp.com/index.php?cs_brief=1


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2019)

My daughter also used the above mentioned low sweat base


----------



## Lray (Oct 12, 2019)

Melt and pour soap bases generally contains high amount of glycerin. Glycerin is a good humectant but will cause your bars to sweat especially in humid countries. You can consider low sweat bases if sweating bothers you. Wrapping them in shrink wrap shortly after unmolding may help too.


----------



## Deepa Chandran (Oct 14, 2019)

I had sweating problems too,but only with transparent bases, so far no sweating with goat milk and opaque bases.,and I do wrap it with food wrap sheets by stretching them tightly ,once it become harden, approximately after 2to 3hours,even i live-in south India,where humidity is in peak..don't wait for overnight


----------

